# Recommendations for new external jazz piano sound hardware module



## bcarwell (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a keyboard controller with no onboard sound. I need a recommendation for a very good, reliable external sound module solution for giggin at wineries, etc. that accepts the USB or MIDI output of my controller and produces hi quality jazz piano sounds for a trio.

I have an old Yamaha P50 and Roland Sound Canvas SC 55, but the piano sounds are cheesy and just not good enough.

I suppose I could use a laptop and get a good piano VSTi library, but I prefer a hardware solution (and a new keyboard with good onboard piano sounds is probably out of my budget). 

If I did go that route though, what piano library would be good ?

Any and all solutions much appreciated whether hardware module or VSTi.

Thanks ! - Bob


----------



## chillbot (Sep 9, 2019)

What's the budget? Guessing you don't want to spend $1,500 for a Roland Integra-7? Probably overkill but has killer sounds.

I've always been a huge fan of the Kurzweil piano sounds. You can pick up a Kurzweil MicroPiano on ebay for $100 bucks or so. They are durable and last, buying used is most likely not an issue. Anyway that'd be my recommendation.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 9, 2019)

Oh and if you find the sounds aren't to your liking you just resell it on ebay for the same price, less shipping.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 9, 2019)

You could use an iPad or an iPhone. 

There are many options, but Korg Module gives you decent acoustic pianos, plus electric pianos, organs and other sounds.

For $30 in-app purchases, you can buy a Synthogy Ivory Mobile American D or Ivory Mobile Grand for Korg Module. Not as good as the computer VIs, but satisfactory for what you're looking to do.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 9, 2019)

Budget is a couple hundred $. Clearly Integra 7 out of the question. 

Many thanks to all for responding. Is it true the Kurzweil MicroPiano doesn't respond to velocity ?

You all caused me to rethink why I thought I needed a hardware solution- partly I thought I should be concerned with reliability of iPad, maybe latency, who knows. But I gave the Synthogy iPad stuff a listen and was blown away, the prices were very cost effective, so I am giving it a shot.

Thanks again for the helpful suggestions and if it doesn't work out for whatever reason I'll report back.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 9, 2019)

bcarwell said:


> Budget is a couple hundred $. Clearly Integra 7 out of the question.
> 
> Many thanks to all for responding. Is it true the Kurzweil MicroPiano doesn't respond to velocity ?
> 
> ...



What are in In App prices for the Ivory Mobile American D and Ivory Mobile Grand ? Was disconcerting to find they are not on the Synthogy website and couldn't find them with the Korg Module Pro info. Maybe not as cost effective as I thought... Do you have to buy the Module to find out ?????


----------



## chillbot (Sep 9, 2019)

bcarwell said:


> Is it true the Kurzweil MicroPiano doesn't respond to velocity ?


That would be completely useless. Where did you get this info? I don't actually have one but I've had a bunch of Kurzweil pianos over the years and I always loved them.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 9, 2019)

Some guy on an internet forum. I too found it hard to believe bordering on impossible, but have no way to verify it. If I run across it again, I'll post it just for fun...


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 9, 2019)

Just found reference to MicroPiano <velocity curves> so clearly they guy was in error reporting it not responding to velocity...


----------



## zolhof (Sep 9, 2019)

That's Internet nonsense.  I was a Kurzweil artist and owned a bunch of their hardware, including the MicroPiano. Not only it responds to velocity but it also allows you to choose between three velocity curves. Awesome module for the low price!


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2019)

I can recommend V3Sound Grand Piano XXL, a very small and light portable module, with a triangular shape. I've been using it live for three months now, and I'm pretty satisfied with the Bosendorfer piano. Expressive and it "comes out" of the p.a. in a nice way. I think it has 12 velocity layers. Takes both usb and midi input. The Steinway is less convincing imo...less layers in the p-pp zone


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 10, 2019)

bcarwell said:


> What are in In App prices for the Ivory Mobile American D and Ivory Mobile Grand ? Was disconcerting to find they are not on the Synthogy website and couldn't find them with the Korg Module Pro info. Maybe not as cost effective as I thought... Do you have to buy the Module to find out ?????


Korg Module costs $39.99. During the frequent sales, the price for Module and all the expansions are 50% off. The last one ended on 8/31. There has always been one during BF/Christmas.

The American D is 1 GB and $29.99.





The Mobile Grand is 2 GB. I believe the price is also $29.99, but can't verify that because I own it. Even though it is 2 GB, the app said I needed 4 GB to download it.




Obviously with these small footprints, these iPad Synthogy instruments do not have all the velocity levels and round robins of a Synthogy computer instrument. They are only taken from the original sample set.

Once you own Module, you have access to a store where you can hear demos and buy expansions.









KORG Module - MOBILE SOUND MODULE | KORG (USA)


Ideal for performance and music production, KORG Module is a high-quality sound module app for iOS that contains a professional sound library.




www.korg.com





Finally, if anybody reading this uses Korg Gadget, buying any Module expansions adds them to the Salzburg Piano Gadget (which you only get in Gadget if you own Module).

For the record, here are presets from the piano that comes with Module. I never used them.


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 10, 2019)

I bought the Micro piano in the 90's & it's the only h/w module I still have in my rack today. It's basic but I still prefer using it over the many piano VI's I have.

There's probably better choices today but I got my money's worth out of it. YMMV


----------



## Rob (Sep 10, 2019)

the V3sound module I was mentioning has a somewhat solid and serious sound, not too bright, and for the gigs where an acoustic isn't available it does the job. Here's a few chords with piano 1, I believe it's a Boesendorfer, not sure though...


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 10, 2019)

With the Korg Module and one of the grands loaded will it support a sustain pedal ? If so what kind of pedal and how do I connect it ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 10, 2019)

ceemusic said:


> I bought the Micro piano in the 90's & it's the only h/w module I still have in my rack today. It's basic but I still prefer using it over the many piano VI's I have.
> 
> There's probably better choices today but I got my money's worth out of it. YMMV



I have one for sale.

But I recommend this:








VIVO SX7 – Dexibell







www.dexibell.com


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 10, 2019)

bcarwell said:


> With the Korg Module and one of the grands loaded will it support a sustain pedal ? If so what kind of pedal and how do I connect it ?



Yes, it does. Whatever sustain pedal plugs into your keyboard controller will send the message. 

If you do go this route, you will need this connector to plug your controller into your iPad.



A regular USB cable hooks into this and goes to your controller. The male lightning connector goes to the iPad. The female lightning port goes to a regular Apple cable that you use to charge up your iPad during your gig. Also, some keyboards won't work without the extra power provided by this.

While it takes a bit to get this hooked up, it opens the door to all kinds of synths by Moog and others that sell for a few dollars. Fabfilter plugins cost $30 in iOS.


----------



## bcarwell (Sep 15, 2019)

As for the wired connections from controller to iPad, see my recent post on something I just discovered: Yamaha's UD BT01 and MD BT01, each around $50. One is for conventional USB "B" type ports on your controller and the other is dual 5 pin old style MIDI ports. Plug one in your controller MIDI out and it connects <WIRELESSLY> via Bluetooth to your iPad, iPhone, iOS... Reports I've seen say it is fairly bullet proof and no latency. Given the Lightning to USB is $30, sure looks like its worth the extra $20 to go wireless. I've got both flavors coming today and can't wait to try them out.

And thanks Rob for taking the time to upload the V3 demo. Sounds incredible and is now on my list for Santa if I can remain a good boy. Really tasty sounds.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 15, 2019)

bcarwell said:


> As for the wired connections from controller to iPad, see my recent post on something I just discovered: Yamaha's UD BT01 and MD BT01, each around $50. One is for conventional USB "B" type ports on your controller and the other is dual 5 pin old style MIDI ports. Plug one in your controller MIDI out and it connects <WIRELESSLY> via Bluetooth to your iPad, iPhone, iOS... Reports I've seen say it is fairly bullet proof and no latency. Given the Lightning to USB is $30, sure looks like its worth the extra $20 to go wireless. I've got both flavors coming today and can't wait to try them out.
> 
> And thanks Rob for taking the time to upload the V3 demo. Sounds incredible and is now on my list for Santa if I can remain a good boy. Really tasty sounds.


I used to own these and they worked flawlessly every time. I only sold them because I don't make much music on my iPad anymore.


----------

